# check my under development platform game.



## test84 (Sep 1, 2007)

after those experiments which can be found in archive now i am here with love of a platform game in mind.



Latest version v0.12


there is a big TO DO list going on, but with my problems, its like writing Quake 3 engine for me.

Controls: Arrow keys for movement and Space key for jumping.

*TO DO List:*
Collision detection (not with stupid HitTest() )
Transparenting the protagonist
Other rooms/increasing map, 
Jump/Gravity
Cloud blocks
Ladders (2 models)
Portals/Teleporters
drop down from some blocks
two new enemy types
Adding patroling enemy (poor AI for enemy)
jumping from ladders 
Shooting + killing enemies
Items
Score system -> HUD design 
Scrolling -> then some levels
adding hrth
 (07, 02 2008)

Sound FX + Music
adding Lives
Boss fight design
Double Jumping
Better AI for enemy
(comment if you want add anything)

hope u people like it.

Archive of older versions:
v0.12 (codenamed "SHIFT")
v0.10
v0.09
v0.08
v0.05
v0.04
v0.03
v0.3B

Fun releases:
My brother's BDay card, using v0.12 (2008/07/20)

Musics:
a stroll in the park (2008/07/31) (info)
#2 Piano solo (Bells) (2008/08/02) (info)


----------



## JPH (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't get it...


----------



## test84 (Sep 1, 2007)

me too


----------



## test84 (Sep 1, 2007)

dont tell me you didnt click on "Click Here to start".


----------



## Opium (Sep 1, 2007)

....Oh right you have to use the keyboard arrow keys. I was clicking around trying to find out what to do.

But yeah....um. The little mario walks around the screen (and even off screen). What's the point of it?


----------



## CannonBallZ (Sep 1, 2007)

well i guess the point is it's his proof of concept of the flash game he is thinking of making.... WIP


----------



## test84 (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah, its very in prototype still, as is in 0.03 (not THAT low, but being modest)
the point was to keep track of development and getting feedback from people who try it and get ideas for its final versions and if any flash programmer is here, we can exchange help and stuff.

and beside that, share what i'm doing with my friends.

next thing as is in TODO :
Collision Detection.


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 1, 2007)

If you just randomly press arrow keys and let Mario walk off the screen, it might be hard to find him.


----------



## test84 (Sep 1, 2007)

thnx for testing, thats for lack of collision detection, thats first thing to do.
we'll be done for around tomorrow in local time.


----------



## superrob (Sep 4, 2007)

What is that?
Mario walking around with a blue background O.o?


----------



## test84 (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 4 2007 said:


> What is that?
> Mario walking around with a blue background O.o?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 8, 2007)

great! can't wait to see the final product


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 25, 2007)

huh?


----------



## dice (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't think people actually get what the "final product" is supposed to be...


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 25, 2007)

a new 3d mario platormer?


----------



## Urza (Sep 25, 2007)

Why did you post this? It must have taken an entire 14 seconds of actionscript coding.


----------



## Calogero91 (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG this is amazing, fuck Halo 3 I'll be playing this all night.


----------



## test84 (Sep 26, 2007)

^made me really laugh !
--------
Urza, its not all what you can see is all you can see since its coding is Object Oriented and is not a spaghetti/structured code that probably you were referring to.

those boxes you see are not simple boxes and they lead me to a very easy collision detection without using hitTest function.

currently having more important stuff to attend to, will update it.


----------



## Urza (Sep 26, 2007)

ActionScript is object-oriented dear.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 26, 2007)

A made a nicer game when I was 8, with GameMaker? If you don't want comments like this, wait longer before letting people try your game


----------



## Urza (Sep 26, 2007)

This reminds me of Qj's PSP blog.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 26, 2007)

I must say.. don't go showing your projects around before you have at least 30 or 40% of the game done.
What you have here is like.. 0.00001%, being optimistic.


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

well, good luck for the final product, altought i could not disagree with CockRoashMan, this release is pretty useless


----------



## test84 (Sep 26, 2007)

i donno how you just "dont get it".


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> i donno how you just "dont get it".
> this is what i made and what i am, if u dont like it, GTFO.



i didnt said i dont like it, i just need to see a later version/upgraded version in order to say if i like it or not, for now running around of screen with mario, its just no my type of game


----------



## Urza (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> this is what i made and what i am, if u dont like it, GTFO.


----------



## test84 (Sep 28, 2007)

i donno what is your problem with people (me and lots of users of this site), but if you just want to understand the whole idea of this WIP, you just can "not to" come here.

if i see another post from you with this manner, i'll ignore you.
cuz if this 14 second of actionscript is nothing to you, you could help instead of all these efforts to show what kind of *person* you are.

edit: ignored.


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2007)

When people make threads like this, I like to comment.

Simple as that.




Plus the sandwich man macro was too funny not to post.


----------



## test84 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok!
After sometime, test is back with a big update on his game!

Things that done in this version are:

Collision detection (not with stupid HitTest() )
Transparenting the protagonist
Other rooms/increasing map,
Jump/Gravity
Cloud blocks

check it out!
http://www.swfpages.com/view/106691.htm

Controls: Arrow keys for movement and Space key for jumping.

EDIT OF SARCASTIC PEOPLE:

If you dont like this, get out.
Doing this is REALLY hard for me and I'm dealing with lots of problems AND doing this project and its very important for me,
if you can, shut your mouth up.


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i hate the graphics, and the doors make no sense


----------



## test84 (Dec 28, 2007)

rhyguy, its under development, its by no means a complete or something.
thnx for comment.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 28, 2007)

You really should put some goal in the game before you make another release. Without something to actually do in the game people can't give you useful feedback.

With what you've got in there now, you should at least be able to create a maze for people to find their way through.

If you don't have a whole level to play (even a small one) in the next release you will just get more of these comments.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> a new 3d mario platormer?



Maybe it will be Mario 128?






~Fitzy~


----------



## notnarb (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm guessing you're looking for criticism?  IMO add some small obstacle and a small reward for getting past it next release so it will make a little more sense (maybe make the reward an urza cameo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  Also, I know zilch about whatever language you are using but having mario teleported in front of the doors is a little lazy (of course I could be wrong since I'm basing this off of my knowledge of calcbasic and c)


----------



## test84 (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> You really should put some goal in the game before you make another release. Without something to actually do in the game people can't give you useful feedback.
> 
> With what you've got in there now, you should at least be able to create a maze for people to find their way through.
> 
> If you don't have a whole level to play (even a small one) in the next release you will just get more of these comments.



Thnx Bot for your comment (as useful as ever), But I dont get what people dont get! 
it IS and under-development engine of my game and by no means a game, yes I can make a level with it but this topic is just for this engine.
Maybe since all news here are about mostly done projects, I have to always make a level or something with a release.

And for my purpose of being an engine, I made examples so people can see what this engine actually have, like next time it will have ladders and in the update I'll add ladders to this level, But I'll think about your comment about making a level each time I develop the engine.

Since I was so excited to get this working (didnt sleep whole night and its done at 1pm in local time, its jumps has big bugs), Just wanted to show you guys that whats done.


----------



## test84 (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> I'm guessing you're looking for criticism?Â IMO add some small obstacle and a small reward for getting past it next release so it will make a little more sense (maybe make the reward an urza cameo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt get you there.
You go through a door and get to another room (first room, right most and lowest door). I made other doors to show that this idea of "Door" can be used as teleporters too. 

and the language is AcitonScript 2.0

*EDIT:*
Did you mean that when you go through a door, you have to appear inside of the target door and not next to it?


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 28, 2007)

Ace is gonna hammer you, Mr. double poster guy.


----------



## test84 (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Ace is gonna hammer you, Mr. double poster guy.



COME ON.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> it IS and under-development engine of my game and by no means a game, yes I can make a level with it but this topic is just for this engine.


I think you will find that outside of development forums most people don't care much about game engines, only the games that run on them.

And the topic does say "check my under development platform *game*".


----------



## Hogmeister (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > it IS and under-development engine of my game and by no means a game, yes I can make a level with it but this topic is just for this engine.
> ...




"check my *under development*, platform game"

as in he's STILL DEVELOPING the engine, to his game. leave the guy alone.

either way i found this thread from your learning japanese topic which was cool too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 neat little engine you're working on, i'm assuming the mario is only a temporary thing seeing as you have plans to add guns later on? if not thats cool, mario with guns would be neat hehe.

just kinda trying to get an idea of where you want to go with it. and maybe you might want to look into a "level" system, not so much experience type level RPG style but a level type system like mario / every other platformer style..

like say you make the room to the right have another hallway lead to another room further right and in that one you find like oh i dunno a flag on a pole (heh mario references) and you're transported to another level just to appease these cry-babies wanting a goal in there right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: as a general rule too you might want to have a clock of sorts, whether it be a time limit or a total time taken style clock, once you get your "goal" in place. also a "game over" and "paused" state would be handy to add to your list of things to do. maybe the game over thing would go hand in hand with the time limit if you will.  only throwing out these suggestions as they seem fairly easy and probably should get taken care of early on. of course if you do the time limit thing make sure for testing purposes that it's not in the "test" builds unless you're actually testing the timer to make sure its functioning properly mainly because you'll want the testers to test everything you've done without interruption (game over due to not completing the mission in the time limit = interruption... whereas no time limit = endless testing).

just some stuffs to think about and i know its a long read but it is 7:15 in the morning


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 28, 2007)

not a bad start, looking forward to how it progresses


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking good dude. Keep it up


----------



## bluebright (Dec 28, 2007)

this is great work. I know how frustrating flash games can be when you're making them. I tried and failed, so I just stuck to animating.


----------



## notnarb (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> *EDIT:*
> Did you mean that when you go through a door, you have to appear inside of the target door and not next to it?


When you enter a room, say, the kitchen, do you appear 2 feet past the door? I know I sure don't


----------



## test84 (Dec 28, 2007)

chuck, its just a platform game! ddddddddddddddamn!


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 29, 2007)

I think it's awesome when people get going on projects like this, learning as they go with enough drive to stick to them (curse my short attention span!). Good for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Leave out the word "release", it'll weed out the kiddies running in here expecting to find a new game to play rather than appreciating the behind-the-scenes stuff (maybe the phrase "check out" in the title isn't helping either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). With so much ready-to-go content and skilled users flying around people around here seem to have forgotten the testing grounds developers go through when they're first starting out.


----------



## test84 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thnx Psyfira, but if you see difference between dates of my *cough* releases *cough* you can see that I have a short attention span too, Do you know a solution for this?


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 30, 2007)

This is really awesome. I was just checking the old one yesterday, and today I saw your sig. Great job so far. Keep this up and you can charge $49.99 for the game in no time.


----------



## test84 (Jan 25, 2008)

updated.
http://www.swfpages.com/files/5272408-06.swf

change log:
-fixed PeaCe's bug
-added Portals (teleportation)
-added you need to press up in order to go through doors, no more just walking through them
-added ladders (2 models)

---
If anyone is interested to drawing Background, Pixel Art spirites, music, sound FX, level design, concept art, etc, feel free to contribute/post since we are not far from starting the actual game.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice.. keep the good work!


----------



## pkprostudio (Jan 26, 2008)

Sweet! New update. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TheStump (Jan 27, 2008)

engine is from a tutorial HERE

I would be more impressed if you had manipulated the engine slightly, or changed some graphic a bit more.
I suggest considering your knowledge with actionscripting, download the later version of the finished engine and edit that actionscript and tiles to be what you want.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 27, 2008)

I actually like it. I play it when I see it in your signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love something like levels, or more things to do.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 27, 2008)

Your ladders go nowhere, it gets confused when you try to jump in the middle of walls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And uh, yeah, would've been nice to link the tutorial at the beginning too.


----------



## test84 (Jan 28, 2008)

@Stump, its about 30% changed from the tutorial.

Mine does has facing, like the character faces left or right and also jump sprites with facing, also the door system in mine is completely re-written and teleportation doesn't exist in that tutorial too.

Also ladders (the second one that its thru blocks) is different from the tutorial.

Maybe I should've listen to Psyfira and just publish the last ones but whenever I accomplish and debug a section, I get so excited that keeping it from you guys gets inevitable, Maybe I should think about it again.

@Psyfira : the link was there as I recal but I think due to re-organizing index post, it got cleared and also whole source code is available to download via my blog.

@raul: thnx man.

EDIT:
Mine also has double jumping (which is not complete yet), If you see my source code you'll figure out differences.
I mainly use his tutorials to get concept of whats going on and try to bend it my way as much as I can.


----------



## TheStump (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> @Stump, its about 30% changed from the tutorial.



Not to be negative, i like the fact that you are making a project an all, but what you have done is no where near 30% changed from the tute.  For starters most if not all the tiles are still the normal ones except for mario and that weird teleport thing.
Plus your still using the default doc size.
Sorry to be negative but i made a project originally based on this code and it looks nothing like the original tute.  Plus you never mentioned in your earlier posts about the tute, because lets be honest they are REALLY similar.

At the moment you are still "playing" around tweaking someone else's work, not developing a game.
None the less good luck and i'd really like to see a finished product.

Negativity aside i have some constructive crit too.
*-Maybe you should make it side scrolling
-Doc size should be more longer in width
-animate Mario better
-Implement new (custom) enemies
-sounds
-Make your own tiles sets
*
good luck and have fun


----------



## stormwolf18 (Feb 4, 2008)

this is really bad, nuke that project asap


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(stormwolf18 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> this is really bad, nuke that project asap



Don't be mean.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Feb 4, 2008)

im not mean, im realistic.


----------



## test84 (Feb 6, 2008)

hey Stump, If you really did the tutorials (despite the bugs that it has and I'm gonna inform him about them), would you please correct my flash bugs?

I'm adding my own stuff into it but at some points, I'm really stuck.
see if you can answer some of these and I think you should know most of them since you said that you made a game by flash and also based on his tutorials.

1)How to add a textbox inside of flash and link a variable to it (obviously I dont want that textbox to be in the first frame)

2)how come in TonyPaa's tutorial's SWF files when I check the debug mode, in local variables, in front of "this" there is nothing but mine has all the variables (like the famous "game" object)

3)3)how to force flash to give warnings/stop compiling when a non defined variable/function/constant is used.

I still donno how to stop flash at typos and using invalid/not defined variables and constants, or atleast give warning about them and dont jump into final compiled code.
(i googled "player 2 standards" and only page that I found was this same page!)

4)How its possible to have fixed view at debug mode's variable list, like having a fixed Watch List since I have to spend alot of time adding stuff to watch list in debug mode.

5) how to double the size of output, like zoomed in. Dont want to change Document's setting, the actual exported should looked like in double size.
And about _xscale I want something like the one in this forum, where you specity the width and height of the move and it (the flashplayer inside the browser) resizes your flash file.
I dont want to use _xscale since it seems to just get an number as percentage to scale the movie.

6)I want to have my movie's export size be double the current one but I dont want to change document's settings (since it will not work with the code anymore and I have to manually resize characters)

7)how to have strong typing in Flash 8, like when I type my object's name and press dot after that, it opens all valid property
and functions for that object. (also called Intellisense)


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 7, 2008)

You're using actionscript 2 right? So, let's see what I can do..

1) just create a MovieClip with your textbox and add it to stage:


```
_root.attachMovie("textBox", "myTextBox", 1000); //textBox would be the linkage name of the MovieClip
_root.myTextBox.text = "Whatever the text you want to appear"; //being text the variable on the textbox inside the MovieClip
```

2) I used his tutorials once.. but I don't remember how his code was organized.. anyway, flash debug mode is not very good.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3) It's weird.. but you can't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flash don't give you warnings.. you can define whatever you want at any time and it don't care.. it's like Javascript.
ActionScript 3 changed it thought.. you need to define every variable you have and it gives you warnings.. but that's another story..

4) Have I mentioned that flash debug mode is not good? I really don't know.. I usually just put a lot of traces on my code when I have to debug it XP

5) If you're using the flash file on a website, you can resize it by just changing the "height" and "width" properties on the HTML.
If you want it to be dynamic, you could try using some Javascript.

6) See last answer.

7)I don't think you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . AFAIK it works only for the built-in classes. 

Hope this helps you!


----------



## test84 (Feb 7, 2008)

thnk you man.
I just post quesitons/replies to my vital problems:

1)I'm really interested to find a way to stop flash from compiling incorrect code, do you know ANY way to stop it from using un-defined variables and functions?

2)I dont want to use it in a html page, I want to force flash to double size of exported movie, like when I manually resize the output window and right-click and zoom.

3)strong typing is possible in AC 2 too but my question was something else.

4)strange thing about that "this" was that I used his structure too (despite the changes I made) but mine doesnt have ANYTHING in front of "this" pointer.

5)now I want to increase size of my document/level, which way do you recommend? resizing the document file? whenever I do that, my whole games torns apart.

thank you again, you were the only one to answer my questions.

p.s. some updates to engine (http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74620&view=getlastpost)

*EDIT:
we just past 2000 views!*


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 7, 2008)

Nah.. flash is made to be easy, like javascript. It can't detect non declared variables and stuff like that (basically, every variable you use is automatically declared).

The size of your flash window is fixed.. when you resize it in HTML, the window is zoomed.. Anyway.. you could also try to create a MovieClip on _root and attach all your things to that clip instead of _root.. then when you modify the width and height of that clip, you'll get a "zoom" effect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try making some experiments.. see what is the best for you..


----------



## test84 (Feb 7, 2008)

thnx cockroachman but that is not easy when its possible to call a funciton which is not declared ! I'm used to rely on my IDE to tell me these bugs and its near impossible for me to find them out.


----------



## test84 (Mar 3, 2008)

new update of myMario

http://www.swfpages.com/view/126750.htm

changelog:
the DONE list:
-[09-33-B01]should jump once by pressing and not
keeping space key pressed. (needs Listeners)
-[09-33-B02]fix why it shows mario's jump frame when
dying and loading again. (mostly at presense of
enemies) (seems working fine)
-[09-33-B03]fix movement of type 1 enemy on cloud
blocks
-[09-33-B04]fix falling of enemy type 2 from clouds
-[09-33-B05]fix enemies that chase player and start
from falling into platform (BUG E1) (HELL YEAH!)
-[09-33-B06]fall after teleportation and new game
-[09-33-B07]proper starting position for each map
-[09-33-B08]enemies should walk instead of moving like
ghosts
-[09-33-B09]added ability for enemies to walk on
clouds and fixed my own bug! xD
-[09-33-B10fix ladders
a-grab upper bult-in ladders -[09-33-B10a]
c-dont let ot confuse with just landed mode when
messing with border of last step of
ladder-[09-33-B10c]
d-Should not fall out of screen when jumping
from right-most ladder.-[09-33-B10d]
f-Should show jump animation when jumping from
bottom of ladders (bug in where ob.climb = false
happens) (REMOVED JUMPING WHILE 			WITHIN
LADDERS)-[09-33-B10f]
b-Should not move when at the buttom of ladder. 
(SEEMS TO BE WORKING, need throguh
testing)-[09-33-B10b]
e-Should not go through doors when door is on top
of the ladder. (needs Listeners) -[09-33-B10e]			
-[09-33-B11]changed default 30x30 to 32x32. (may cause
bugs)
-[09-33-B12]fix doors and portals (now if game is just
loaded or you just died, it  loades from a 
check point (startingPositions) but if you go through
a door, it just loads that point
for once (using a flag called isChangingMaps)
-[09-33-B13]fix enemies that walk into air when
walking off clouds (BUG #E2)																					   

TO DO: (TODO: priotorize list below) 
-tweaking the jump and movement's so it should move
more smoothly.
-clean up code and remove unnecessary states.
-scrolling
-Double Jump and tripple jump
-why adding STOP() in first frame of my characters,
wont work

next version:
-add all or most of detectKey function into listeners.
-Drop down from clouds by hoding down Down arrow key
and pressing jump.
-fixing ladders again, not now, after a long time ...
(add something with Jump 
while on ladders, maybe when pressing up, grab it or
so but beware that a bug will appear if
you dont press up, it will fall into blocks that have
built-in ladders)
(probably when you are climbing and you press space,
it falls down of ladder)
-

after next version:
-chaser enemies (should follow char and jump to
surfaces and stuff!)
-find a better way to deal with tile sets so be able
to add lots of tilesets without adding more objects.

after having scrolling:
-reading map files from files
-checkpoints (after having scrolling)
-add if gameover occured start from starting positions
if not, start from entrance door
-add lives and SOOKHTAN so player wastes one life and
the goes to entrance/check point again.
-add custom enemies
-sound fx
-music

far future:
-a level editor ... (first just reading map and
enemies arrays and character start points array
and then show stuff and use mouse to make
levels! wow)


MAYBE:
-
-

To Rewrite in future:
-
-


----------



## raulpica (Mar 3, 2008)

Very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now you just have to add stomping enemies and some more locations


----------



## test84 (Mar 3, 2008)

thnx raul.
you can actually see what stuff I have in my plan to add and you can comment on next or after that releases.

DId anyone came up with a bug or something?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 3, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> thnx raul.
> you can actually see what stuff I have in my plan to add and you can comment on next or after that releases.
> 
> DId anyone came up with a bug or something?


No bugs at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything works.

Seeing forward to the next release


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Mar 3, 2008)

I have something to add to the wish list.  Maybe have mario jump only as high as the user holds the space button.  For example, a quick press would have mario jump up half a block, where, if the user holds space, then he jumps up the full amount.

Good job, otherwise.


----------



## test84 (Mar 5, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> test84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thnx, it is in my wish list.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Mar 5, 2008)

its still really bad, even for a flash game...sorry


----------



## test84 (Mar 10, 2008)

stormwolf18 said:
			
		

> its still really bad, even for a flash game...sorry



if you want to be helpful,
would you be more specific? whats the parts that you dont like about it? what would you like to change? tell me about since its hard for me to imagine what aspects of it is not on your standards.

Thanks.


p.s. good updates coming up!


----------



## test84 (Mar 14, 2008)

Its been a while since I'm working on ladders and then I'm after an 

example so I thought asking you guys that does anyone know a NES/GB/GENESIS platform game that has ladders and 

character can jump from ladders? I want a platform game that characters preferrably uses ladders extensively. tnx


----------



## raulpica (Mar 14, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> Its been a while since I'm working on ladders and then I'm after an
> 
> example so I thought asking you guys that does anyone know a NES/GB/GENESIS platform game that has ladders and
> 
> character can jump from ladders? I want a platform game that characters preferrably uses ladders extensively. tnx


A character that uses ladders extensively? Hm... this reminds me of *Lode Runner*. Never liked the game, but sure there were a lot of ladders in it


----------



## test84 (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah but Lode Runner doesnt jump, i need a game with ladders and jumping ability.


----------



## TheStump (Mar 14, 2008)

why don't you create an original character/concept?

....


----------



## test84 (Mar 15, 2008)

TheStump said:
			
		

> why don't you create an original character/concept?
> 
> ....



thats possible but I wanted first have a source to see how other games work with jumping and ladders since I was really deep into jumping and ladders that I totally forgot about other games. 

Its still nice to play a game with ladders and jumping to see circumstances that may cause problem with my game.

--------------

Update!

http://www.swfpages.com/view/113312.htm

Main additions:
-Jumping while on ladders
-Drop down from clouds
-resizing it to ~900x800

change log:


Spoiler



-(ADD) jumping while on ladders. (HELL YEAHHHHHHHH!!!11!1!shift!!1)
-(FIX) Showing jump frame while droping down.
-(FIX) another ladder bug where you could climb up into a non-walkable block
-(ADD) Drop down from clouds and ladders by hoding down Down arrow key and pressing jump. (ob.clip._y)
-(FIX) bug of random changes of dirx for type 2 enemies. (SEEMS TO BE GONE, hopefully)
-(FIX) when at bottom of ladder, if you just climb one step and press right, it falls down, 
instead of going right and then fall.
-(FIX) mario wont walk left or right when he's inside a ladder
-(FIX) why adding STOP() in first frame of my characters, wont work. (seems to be a mistake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, its working)
-(FIX) work more on why having speed of more than 24 will cause problem.
-(FIX) while falling from jump into portal, it will come out of it as falling state.
-now mario jump's height is as long as you keep pressing space key.
-dar hale paresh (bala raftan) vaghti bala ro bezani va balaye nardeboon hayi ke roo hava
hastan bashi, yekam balatar vaimisteh.
-to halat e ghabl vaghti rast ro bezani mireh to halat e Jump va mimoneh
-moghe payin omadan az nardeboon hayi ke ro hava hastan, ageh rast ro bezani, mireh ro hava
-found a way to scale the stage, but donno if this is better or resizing the tiles.
-when jumping up and going through a door, after gettin in, it will show rest of jumping
sequence.


----------



## PeaCe (Mar 15, 2008)

Good Luck !
چاکرم
- _ -;


----------



## test84 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok,
(I still dont feel like to continue this project since strangely I hate platform games ..., even mario)
I'm trying to set a goal step so I can trim down all these features that I'm gonna add to the game.

So I'm open to all your ideas and features you would like to see added to the game, you can always see first post of this topic for further info about progress that has been made and TODO list.s


----------



## Trolly (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, I guess it's cool to be making a game yourself, and it's an achievement even to make something as small and simple as this. Though I'll be honest, you couldn't really make the game better unless you started from scratch with something different. Which of course you don't want to do.
Don't want to be harsh, so I'm sorry for the evil criticism lol.


----------



## test84 (Jun 10, 2008)

I've heard worse, believe me!

I was asking people if they think about some checkpoint that I put and end to the game, like setting some objectives to achieve and then leave the project.

ok, I know what to do myself, I was seeking other's opinions.


----------



## test84 (Jun 11, 2008)

What you guiz think about multimedia fusion 2?
Its getting so hard working on MyMario and I was thinking of making the game again in MMF 2, whats ur opinions.


----------



## camx (Jun 30, 2008)

just stop... all the threads in  your sig... you are sad!


----------



## test84 (Jul 3, 2008)

*SHIFT*


----------



## pkprostudio (Jul 4, 2008)

LOL


----------



## test84 (Jul 4, 2008)

Additions to this versions are:
+Shooting and killing enemies (via a rotation and fadeout ! xD)
+Items, how many type as you want
+Score sysyem, we have score system but I have to work more on HUD

@pkprostudio:
that was funny, you will not see that kind of thing tomorrow since ... har har har!


----------



## test84 (Jul 13, 2008)

new update, its actually from 3 days ago but I wanted to post it here.

here it is:
http://www.swfpages.com/view/117175.htm

This version contains:
+Scrolling:
normal scrolling
scrolling for edges of screen
scrolling while climbing ladder

+Health system and hrth's to pickup (there is one! if you can find it!)


----------



## Minox (Jul 13, 2008)

Is it just me or is the second level fucked up?

Woot! 1000 posts


----------



## test84 (Jul 13, 2008)

congrats on ur 1000th post!
yeah, second fuck is leveled up, that level is just there to show new features.


----------



## Ducky (Jul 13, 2008)

AWSOME! 

Great game!


----------



## test84 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ducky, 
Since you are familiar with pixel art, do you any place that I can put this game and search for people willing to work on its graphics?


----------



## Ducky (Jul 13, 2008)

I can help with graphics.


----------



## test84 (Jul 13, 2008)

Cool, 

1-I'll put some of my drawings for you tomorrow (about 10 hours after this post) and see if you can make some animated sprites out of them. (even a two frame walking will be enough for now).
keep in mind that our characters (enemies, main character, environment hazzards, etc) are less than 32x32, for example mario in its standing form is 16x20.

2-We need some tilesets, the ones I have are from other games and are ugly, for next version I used some free ones but are not cool enough, see if you can come up with anything with size of 32x32.

3-See if you can draw some Environmental Hazzards, like spikes, saw or something that is attached to ceiling or ground. We atleast have two kind of these, first one that player instantly dies upon collision and latter one that will lose a hrth. I'm working on its code currently.

I also drew a boss which will help for later levels.

p.s. Would you please show me some of your drawings?


----------



## The Teej (Jul 13, 2008)

Great stuff so far! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I understand this just an engine WIP so far, though.

I'll make one suggestion though (if you aren't already), and that's to make backups of the source code each time you complete something on your task list (or complete a time consuming segment of the task). Trust me, I made this bad mistake when I was coding my own game where I accidentally deleted the up to date version of my code, and ended up having to revert back to a version of my code which was over a month old, it gutted me. Don't make the same mistake!


----------



## test84 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks The Teej, I'm a software enigneer and I'm aware of these problems! 
I save each minor revision too and have all versions from very early 0.04 to the latest and I still have minor problems with the problem you stated.

Thank you very much for your caring and Thanks for understanding that its a WIP project! everyone wants levels from me! (which I'm not far from ...)


----------



## test84 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok Ducky,
there are some of concepts I drew, see what you can come up with.
(if anyone else is interested, I love to see your works too)



























Don't forget that characters should be smaller than 32x32 and we need tilesets too.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 16, 2008)

haha your little project reminds me of a project i had going a few years ago on gamemaker. I had a full RPG engine going, The turn based battle system worked although it was very simplified, random encounters worked, i had a little stat system working i had a town and a overworld map. all it needed was a story and someone to do the art.


----------



## Ducky (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay.. i'm done with 1 sketch. Took me time.

http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jellyghostcv5.gif





Oooo.. Sec I need to fix 1 frame..
for that it bumps up a bit and on the same move..


Edit : Fixed


----------



## test84 (Jul 16, 2008)

wow, its so cute!
Thank you alot!

I'll be able to finally get rid of those goomba's and put my own enemies! YAY!

That animation brought a big smile upon my face!

Wow, can't wait for next release with this guy!

Since this game will be about Ghosts, I was actually thinking of making him protagonist, since he seems cuter and more innocent than other monsters I drew, what do you think.






 !!


----------



## Ducky (Jul 17, 2008)

Amm... Try making simple enemies.. impossible making enemies like you made there O.o except this jelly fella..

I can work the main char too... Just give me the thing you want..


----------



## test84 (Jul 17, 2008)

Uh, those are just concepts, you can forget about small details.
try working on that Witch/scarecrow one, you can easily move him with two or three frames by smartly moving his robe a little to front or back.

I thought have this one you made as main char (but we have to forget its bumping and use that animation in a horizontal line to show its walking, instead of bumping) and use these as one of enemies and that scarecrow as other enemy.

I'm working so hard on rewriting very major parts of game and not putting new versions doesnt mean I'm not working, it was Father's day here and I went to library to work on the game.

If you want, I can draw them agian.

I drew a ghost last year, see if you could come up with something:







p.s. if its ok with you, upload your works to TinyPic.com, most image hosts are censored here.


----------



## Ducky (Jul 17, 2008)

You want the witch being the main char? Or I missed you on that one.. The Jelly ghost I made is the main char?

Okay then.. Male or female?(for the witch..)

Can I make it hover over the ground?


----------



## test84 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I want this jelly one that you already made to be main guy, I think it suits him but I want him to walk, not to bump up and down, you can simply put his vertical hovering into horizontal axis, I think that will do it.

for scarecrow, I think he is currently male and let's leave it that way, try to show his wicked face on that small size.

If you could suggest a animation program for these 2D works that I could contribute in times that I dont do programming, I would love it, something that shows different frames of a gif and has basic pixel art stuff.

Thank you Fox, again, this really means much to me.


----------



## Ducky (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay guys.. I worked alot with Test84 2 days ago.. and now im back from a vacation , Anyways! you have ALOT to expect.


----------



## test84 (Jul 20, 2008)

I did a small BDay card thing with an old version of MyMario, though you may like to check it out too.
http://www.swfpages.com/view/110042.htm


----------



## test84 (Jul 30, 2008)

I was meddling around with synthesizers to deliver an atmosphere and this is kinda like stroll in a cave, here you go:
an attempt for delivering an atmosphere (500kb)
info

Appreciate any comments/critiques.


----------



## monaug5 (Jul 30, 2008)

Aren't you better off really creating something that is more original for your audience.


----------



## test84 (Jul 30, 2008)

What do you mean? I wrote that.

EDIT:
I think we got a misunderstanding due to the details I didn't provide.

EDIT 2:
If you were talking about graphics, these are temporary and will be changed later.
(I thought you were talking about the song since you just posted after the song I put)


----------



## test84 (Aug 3, 2008)

Made another tune for my game, check it out. (size: 788kb)


----------



## Trolly (Aug 3, 2008)

Mmhmm, the music sounds pretty good. Good luck with the game.
Ever played any games by Nifflas by the way? They would be good inspiration I'm sure, and they're also awesome games. Just Google Nifflas.


----------



## test84 (Aug 3, 2008)

I was so happy to see my inspiration's tracks in my works!
yes, indeed I'm a Nifflas fan.

Thanks for listening, I'm currently working on second one two, made the left hand of piano, a little more complex, hope you like this one too.

Since theses three weeks I'm stuck at my developments, I went into some music.


----------



## test84 (Aug 9, 2008)




----------

